# The Rail



## mrg (Oct 31, 2021)

A couple of rails!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2021)

That's a great picture @mrg !

I like how the shape of the banana seat resembles the dragster! 😎  😎  😎


----------



## nick tures (Nov 1, 2021)

thats really cool !!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 10, 2021)

Sweet picture thanks for sharing !!!!!!!


----------

